# von s-ata booten?



## Iwein (18. Juni 2004)

Ist es Möglich von s-ata zu booten? Hat das überhaupt was damit zu tun? Ich mein nur weil es ja erst als raid installiert werden muss...


----------



## Goofman (19. Juni 2004)

Hi

Sata muß doch nicht immer als Raid installiert werden.
Das hängt meist vom Controller ab, aber die meisten Controller können die Platten auch einzeln betreiben.

Also: Von Sata-Platten kann man problemlos booten, sowohl im Raid wie auch ohne.

Mfg Niky


----------

